# Sicherheitsabfrage von Rapidshare



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Juni 2008)

..stellt mich vor unlösbare Aufgaben. Man kann nur vier Zeichen eingeben. Was soll das denn jetzt?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2008)

1R8G? Die haben auf die wohl immer intelligenter werdenden Bots reagiert, die uns ja offensichtlich auch gerade vermehrt nerven. Aber ist wirklich kaum zu erkennen, oder?


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Juni 2008)

hallo,
tippe 8B4G, ist aber auch absolut mist.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Juni 2008)

Ja, ist wohl reine Glückssache, die Katzen als solche zu erkennen, aber ich hab's jetzt. Den oben dargestellten code hatte ich jedoch schon verworfen.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2008)

die mit der katze!

18OG


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2008)

LOL, jeder was anderes *ROFL* !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Juni 2008)

Schade daß ich es nicht mehr nachprüfen kann. Wollen wir es noch einmal spielen  ?


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wollen wir es noch einmal spielen  ?



ja, bitte!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Juni 2008)

Mein limit ist bereits erschöpft. Dabei habe ich gerade mal 40MB herunter geladen. Entweder ich muss meine dingends löschen und meine Internetverbindung kappen oder ein anderer probiert es mal. Mit passenden links könnte ich dienen.


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2008)

Ja, die anderen beiden sind eh blind  .


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, die anderen beiden sind eh blind  .



schau doch bitte nochmal genau hin ralle, meine lösung ist richtig


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Juni 2008)

hallo,
schick den link


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schau doch bitte nochmal genau hin ralle, meine lösung ist richtig



Heul nicht, ich weiß  !


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2008)

so ... der erste versuch war zu einfach *ROFL*

aber der zweite hat es in sich ... aber ist schaffbar


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Juni 2008)

@vierlagig

"JRNM" ???


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> @4l
> 
> Jrnm ???



vier zeichen? 

[edit] ach sinds ja ... öhm ... nö [/edit]


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Juni 2008)

Der Editor macht auch schon was er will. Ich hatte Großbuchstaben eingegeben.


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Juni 2008)

hallo,
onkel dagobert du wirst deinem namen gerecht, geizig, gib doch mal 6,99 für einen monat aus , ich halte das für gewollt, nach x versuchen, wird manch einer das paypal konto leeren.


----------



## reminder (12 Juni 2008)

2. "RNM8" !?!

Warum schreibt er mein N und M klein?


----------



## vierlagig (12 Juni 2008)

reminder schrieb:


> 2. "RNM8" !?!
> 
> Warum schreibt er mein N und M klein?



rüchtüch ...

klein schreiben tut er es, weil großbuchstaben irgendwann mal als schreien interpretiert wurde ... UND WIR WOLLEN UNS DOCH HIER NICHT ANSCHREIEN!!!


----------



## nade (14 Juni 2008)

ehhh mal nicht so laut hier, da wird einem ja das bier sauer. *ROFL*
Ist bestimmt von dem Amis und Inselaffen eingeführt worden, das mit dem Schreien, weil die ja eh alles klein schreiben was nicht nach einem . steht.
Ach ja mit Eigennamen war da glaub noch was,aber sonst hat kleinschreiben schon seinen gewissen vorteil.....


----------



## Question_mark (15 Juni 2008)

*Rapidshare*

Hallo,

die Abfrage in Rapidshare ist eben nicht case sensitiv, die Klein/Großschreibung ist völlig egal. Den Buchstaben "O" gibt es nicht, um eine Verwechselung mit der Ziffer "0" auszuschließen. Also was wie ein "O" aussieht, ist immer eine Null. Anstelle des Buchstabens, z.B. "N" wird auch ein "n" akzeptiert. Nun muss man nur noch zwischen Hund und Katze unterscheiden können. Achtet auf den Sch...z (also beim Hund heisst es Rute ), bei einem Hund ist der immer nur oben oder unten (wie menschlich die Hunde doch geworden sind *ROFL*) bei den Katzen immer gewunden. Wenn ein Tier sich um einen Buchstaben drehen kann, es ist immer eine Katze. Wer schon Hund und Katze besessen und beobachtet hat, kann das sehr gut unterscheiden. Hoffe das hilft Euch weiter beim Passwort ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

